# New Ultra Trek pfd



## troppo

Today my new Ultra Trek pfd arrived to replace the one that jumped overboard when my yak was doing 100km/hr. There are some changes in the new one to my last one.

The side zip has been moved a little to the front and the connection system has changed a bit. In the old one, it had taken me a while ('bout 3x) to easily use the side connection stuff. Now it is more to the front I think it is a little easier.

The main pocket in the front is changed. It used to have a zip going down the sides of the pocket so it opened up like a 'C' (but the C on its side). When the zip was fully open the pocket was not very deep but easy to access from the side. Now the zip goes along the top of the pocket, keeping the pocket deep but harder to get into as no easy side access. There are also other extra pockets.

On the back, there is a big zip, making it much easier access to where you can put a water bladder.

I have not worn my new pdf out paddling so don't know if I am going to find other differences.

Just thought you may be interested.


----------



## justcrusin

Gday Troppo,

I have the same PFD, well not the same pfd :shock: but the same type and they are great! the elastic strap pockets either side on the main zip provide excellent storage for pliers, fish grabbers and the camera fits nicely into the pocket behind the main zip. Could put lure in there but trebles that close to my chest no thanks.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Phoenix

Sounds great Troppo


----------



## Dan A

troppo said:


> Today my new Ultra Trek pfd arrived to replace the one that jumped overboard when my yak was doing 100km/hr. There are some changes in the new one to my last one.
> 
> The side zip has been moved a little to the front and the connection system has changed a bit. In the old one, it had taken me a while ('bout 3x) to easily use the side connection stuff. Now it is more to the front I think it is a little easier.
> 
> The main pocket in the front is changed. It used to have a zip going down the sides of the pocket so it opened up like a 'C' (but the C on its side). When the zip was fully open the pocket was not very deep but easy to access from the side. Now the zip goes along the top of the pocket, keeping the pocket deep but harder to get into as no easy side access. There are also other extra pockets.
> 
> On the back, there is a big zip, making it much easier access to where you can put a water bladder.
> 
> I have not worn my new pdf out paddling so don't know if I am going to find other differences.
> 
> Just thought you may be interested.


Yeah, I just picked up one of these recently, they are a good PFD, just gotta get used to it while sitting in the Apex 1 seat.

Dan


----------



## FishinDan

They look the goods...

If anyone is looking for one for people much smaller than myself, I found this in a search on eBay

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Ultra-brand-...ryZ64684QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## paffoh

Just out of interest, what did you guys pay for these? ( Ones not purchased off ebay? )

At my local across the road there almost $250 <jesus wept>.


----------



## troppo

I think I paid about $130 from a local shop, Campco.


----------



## Phoenix

I just decided to upgrade to a Trek PFD - after noticing a lot of wear on my current Tempo PFD. I must say that the Trek is a very different feel - not uncomfortable, just different.

The Trek is far more suitable for my purposes though.

I carry;
* Divers knife (leashed)
* Flare
* Pocket Lip Grippers (leashed)
* Fishing Pliers
* Radio (to be added)
* Safety Gear - EPIRB, Cyalume Sticks, Signal Mirror, Whistle, Strobe
* Princeton Tech Blast Torch
* Hydro Bladder
* Packet of mixed Berkley SP's - I do not carry a tackle box on the water as I find SP's are more productive.

Pic to be added shortly.


----------



## Davey G

I think I'll get one of these as well. My current PFD (Ultra Gorge) doesn't have much carrying capacity only a small pocket and it does not have a water bladder holder either. Actually I think it's designed as a whitewater kayaking PFD..... I guess it does what it's designed for (ie helps you stay afloat) but it's not that fishing friendly!

Might stick it on ebay and see what I can get for it...then buy the Ultra Trek


----------



## troppo

I've been wearing my new Ultra Trek a fair bit, even when paddling :roll: so I thought I'd update my topic.

The size is extra big as my wife who picked this one up thinks that is how big my stomach is! I want to categorically state, I am not that bulgy. However, the PFD fits with no problems and I have got used to the slight differences between this one and the old model. Now that I am used to using the drink bladder thing and the plastic flavour is starting to go (bladder is extra but easy to buy), I love it. At first I thought it was a novelty but it is very practical to drink from when out paddling.

The pockets are very handy but the deep zip pocket I put my keys in is sometimes hard to get my hand right in to get the keys. But it does hold heaps of stuff easily.

While I do feel the heat a tad more with the PDF, I am surprised it doesn't make me feel hot - and I am living in the tropics.

I have my camera leash through one of the tie points and the camera goes into the pocket which closes with velcro. It is a bit of a tight squeeze but not a problem. This is easy as for taking pics.

So, overall, I give it a big thumbs up.


----------

